# PA website now provides store stock info



## YYCHM (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## DPittman (Dec 13, 2020)

Well your post is eerily timely....just last night as I tossed and turned, I thought I sure wish I could look up stock inventory on the PA. website.  Phoning in and asking staff is a bit of a pain for me and them.  
Thanks


----------



## Alexander (Dec 13, 2020)

cool. what a good feature!


----------



## gerritv (Dec 14, 2020)

This is a very welcome feature.
We are finding it quite amazong how Canadian retailers have upped their online game. My wife is a quilter, and the number of online Canadian options has mushroomed. We no longer mail order (or shop in person) at any US store.

Gerrit


----------



## RobinHood (Dec 14, 2020)

Great feature and I appreciate what PA has done. It is still worth a call though as my son has found out the hard way twice: he went in to buy car dollies; they had only one set left (we needed two). They told him to check online for when they were in stock again. He did. It showed stock. He went to get a set - no dice. Sold before he got there. He asked when is new stock coming? Check online. He did, again. After a few days it showed stock. He goes in - sold again. They tell him the other store in town shows stock. He goes there right away. Sold - pending pick-up. Then he got mad. CSR told him to look for stock online. When you see it, CALL & put a hold on it. He did - worked great. All in all, took about 3 weeks to get the second set of dollies and 4 trips total.

Rona, Lowe’s, et. al., have same stock search function - I always call anyway and have someone physically check stock for me and then put a hold on it (if stock is getting low) as I prefer not to make multiple trips for the same item if I can help it.


----------

